# σπούδασε ή σπούδαζε



## ibogi

Hello!

I wanted to ask if the verb σπουδάζω is correctly used in the bellow sentence (this is taken from Glossika textbook)

Η Χιτόμι σπούδασε ιατρική στο πανεπτιστήμιο για τρία χρόνια

I believe that this should be σπούδαζε instead of σπούδασε because the action took three years to complete, but please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## sotos

It depends on the context. Σπούδαζε looks better if followed by something that is related to the duration of the studies. For example "... και μαζί μάθαινε πιάνο". I think σπούδασε is OK if not related with something else.


----------



## Perseas

ibogi said:


> Hello!
> 
> I wanted to ask if the verb σπουδάζω is correctly used in the bellow sentence (this is taken from Glossika textbook)
> 
> Η Χιτόμι σπούδασε ιατρική στο πανε*πι*στήμιο για τρία χρόνια
> 
> I believe that this should be σπούδαζε instead of σπούδασε because the action took three years to complete, but please correct me if I'm wrong


I agree, it depends on context or your perspective about the action. If you see the action, that took 3 years, as a completed whole, then «σπούδασε» is OK. If you see the action as in progress, then «σπούδαζε».

Another example:
_Κατά τη δεκαετία του 1990 ζούσε στην Αθήνα. 
Κατά τη δεκαετία του 1990 έζησε στην Αθήνα. _


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Περσέα, μια ερώτηση. Η δεύτερη πρόταση δεν μου φαίνεται σωστή γιατί δεν βλέπω καθαρά ότι συνέχισε η δράση στο χρόνο. 
Στη δεύτερη πρόταση λείπει κάτι; Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τους δύο χρόνους;


----------



## bearded

Hello Nahuel
I think that it is the same difference as in English
_During the 90's he was living/used to live in Athens _(where was he living in that period?) - zouse
_He lived in Athens during the 90's _(history, now concluded: he is now dead or lives elswhere) - ezise
I hope that Perseas will confirm.


----------



## Perseas

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Περσέα, μια ερώτηση. Η δεύτερη πρόταση δεν μου φαίνεται σωστή γιατί δεν βλέπω καθαρά ότι συνέχισε η δράση στο χρόνο.
> Στη δεύτερη πρόταση λείπει κάτι; Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τους δύο χρόνους;


Και οι δύο προτάσεις σωστές είναι. Η μεταξύ τους διαφορά βρίσκεται στην οπτική της ίδιας κατάστασης. Με τον παρατατικό μάς ενδιαφέρει η πράξη στη διάρκειά της, ενώ με τον αόριστο μάς ενδιαφέρει η πράξη ως πράξη και όχι στη διάρκειά της.



bearded said:


> I think that it is the same difference as in English
> _During the 90's he was living/used to live in Athens _(where was he living in that period?) - zouse
> _He lived in Athens during the 90's _(history, now concluded: he is now dead or lives elswhere) - ezise


I think your examples are right.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Perseas said:


> Και οι δύο προτάσεις σωστές είναι. Η μεταξύ τους διαφορά βρίσκεται στην οπτική της ίδιας κατάστασης. Με τον παρατατικό μάς ενδιαφέρει η πράξη στη διάρκειά της, ενώ με τον αόριστο μάς ενδιαφέρει η πράξη ως πράξη και όχι στη διάρκειά της.
> 
> 
> I think your examples are right.


Εντάξει, Περσέα. Τώρα καταλαβαίνω τις διαφορές μεταξύ των χρόνων. 
Ευχαριστώ, Βέαρδεδ.


----------



## bearded

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ευχαριστώ, Βέαρδεδ.


Parakalo.


----------

